# Wonderful Yarn Swift



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I have hesitated buying an umbrella swift because I don't have the right type of table to attach it to, they seem like more trouble than function and I just don't think I would bother to use one. 

I normally put the unwound skien over my two knees and wind away. Glamorous, I know.... that's how I roll.

I saw an Amish yarn swift and thought "Now THAT makes sense". No major adjusting, only a few parts and so simple!

I guess when it comes to some things... simple just makes more sense.

I bought this Amish style yarn swift from Mimi's Needle Basket on Etsy for $42.00. I have made many purchases from her shop and am always pleased. The poor shop owner had to search and search for my order that I THOUGHT I had submitted but the items were still in my cart! Hey, I am very blonde, so I am duly entitled to a blonde moment every now and again! LOLOL

This swift is made by ChiaoGoo and is made of solid hardwood. I LOVE the simplicity of it!!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Now that is just way too cool!
I agree with you.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

My husband made one for me for Christmas that looks just like yours. I can't wait to use it!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

What a wonderful invention,i use the back of a chair. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

do you knit from that? I thought you would wind the yarn into balls ............that is the only way we did it.


and why I would never again buy skeins...always balls.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

cakes said:


> do you knit from that? I thought you would wind the yarn into balls ............that is the only way we did it.
> 
> and why I would never again buy skeins...always balls.


I, personally wind the yarn into a "cake" with a skein winder. You could also wind it into a ball if you want. The purpose is to HOLD the hank of yarn while it is being wound any way you like.

I have rarely seen yarn for sale in a ball. Most is sold in a hank or skein. You CAN use the yarn directly from a skein, but a hank MUST be rewound. Hope this makes sense!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Grandma Laurie said:


> My husband made one for me for Christmas that looks just like yours. I can't wait to use it!


Awesome! How wonderful that he is able to MAKE you one! You will love using it.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

how interesting! almost all yarn here is in either balls. perfectly round or round in diameter and longer in length IYKWIM.whe I wasa child t was in skeins and eithe dad or i had to stand with outstretched arms while Mum wound.


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

That's beautiful and much more practical than those "umbrellas". For me, my left thumb is the only ball winder I need but I may have to look into getting a swift like that. You wouldn't want to know the things I've used to hold the hanks of yarn.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Grandma Laurie said:
> 
> 
> > My husband made one for me for Christmas that looks just like yours. I can't wait to use it!
> ...


Yes, I'm very blessed to have such a skillful hubby. I know I will be using the swift a lot because I buy yarn in hanks too.


----------



## Rose57 (Apr 1, 2011)

I bought one like that online from Joann's.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

I really want an Amish swift but my sister gave me an umbrella swift for Christmas. She lives next door so I have to keep it, besides I have no idea where she got it and she was so proud to get me something I wanted. I do like it, but I just have a TV tray to attach it to. I haven't used it yet but I am hoping for the best.


----------



## Omeghan (Oct 21, 2012)

ah ha! so thats an "amish" swift. Its wonderful. Lucky you to find one at such a great price too. I had never seen this type before now, always an umbrella one. WTG!


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

I have one like this and I love it.


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

I have inherited two homemade metal swifts. One from my Mum & one from my mother-in-law. My grandpa & father-in-law were very 'handy' and constructed them with materials at hand. One is a little light-weight for the large skeins I get and the other is made of heavier metal that looks just like Amy's wooden one. Both would have been made over 60 years ago.
I usually wind from the skein into one BIG ball of wool. I don't like weaving in more ends than I have to!!


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

I use a Nostepinne... It works wonderfully.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Have an Amish one, an umbrella one, and a Nostapine and must admit that the umbrella one is still the one I use the most as I keep losing or having come loose the upright dowels of the Amish one. I think I need to simply make the holes bigger in that one. For really big skeins I use the umbrella. For winding the ball, if it's a lot of yarn, I use my Strauch winder, wonderful and quick. If not, it's the Nostapine. So, each seems to have a special place in my armamentarium. Enjoy.


----------



## altogirl (Sep 27, 2011)

I've also hesitated to buy a swift for the same reasons you state. This one actually looks useful and!


----------



## Tanglewoodfarm (Nov 22, 2011)

I am now spinning my own yarn on a wonderful spinning wheel that my siblings gave me for my birthday. They included a kniddy Noddy with the purchase, but I don't use it because I wind my yarns directly from the spool onto my ball winder. I place the spool on the lazy kate and just wind it right up on the ball winder.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I've had an Amish swift for years. Love it.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

Does it spin?


----------



## Nanny Val (Oct 10, 2012)

I knit Aaron jumpers years and years ago and the wool was sold in hanks/skeins I used someones arms or 2 chairs, I have never heard of swifts. I have not seen wool sold in hanks lately.


----------



## Featherstitcher (Apr 9, 2011)

You are so right- that swift is simple, functional and beautiful. And I like the "cakes". If they are center pull, they wouldn't roll around, and still fit nicely in a yarn bowl. Oh boy- time to make next year's Christmas list.


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

That is nifty! As Kiwianne, have always seen and used the backs of chairs.


----------



## Chainstitcher (May 6, 2011)

smontero237 said:


> I really want an Amish swift but my sister gave me an umbrella swift for Christmas. She lives next door so I have to keep it, besides I have no idea where she got it and she was so proud to get me something I wanted. I do like it, but I just have a TV tray to attach it to. I haven't used it yet but I am hoping for the best.


Our LYS gave me the idea of using an old wooden ironing board for a winding station. I clamp the swift to one end and ball winder on the other end. That leaves the center available, when not winding yarn, as a small work table. Very handy.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

ThaisFindsafeather said:


> I use a Nostepinne... It works wonderfully.


I used the end of my wood cooking spoon as a nostepinne for embroidery floss!

For yarn, I bought a swift from Fiber Artist - under $30 with shipping. It's not fancy but I like it.

http://www.fiberartistsupply.com/yarn-swifts/


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

i've never seen on like that! i have the umbrella-and love it!!!
good for you amy!!


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

I wind all my yarn too, though when it is in a hank and since I don't have a swift, I use my feet. Is a lot backward, but hubby hates to be the yarn swift, so what's a girl to do?


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

smontero237 said:


> I really want an Amish swift but my sister gave me an umbrella swift for Christmas. She lives next door so I have to keep it, besides I have no idea where she got it and she was so proud to get me something I wanted. I do like it, but I just have a TV tray to attach it to. I haven't used it yet but I am hoping for the best.


My bathroom counter has just enough overhang when the cabinet door is open for me to attach the swift and winder. Fortunately, it doesn't take long to wind a hank of yarn!


----------



## kgiles326 (Jul 31, 2011)

That is fabulous! I think I need one of these! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

That is an attractive swift. I like the simplicity of it. Now if only they would make yarn winders in wood I'd be happy. Nice purchase.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

So, do you knit right from the swift or make balls first? I thought the idea was to make rolling into balls easier. Guess I'm a little off. I'm blonde too but from a bottle to cover my gray!


----------



## Krwabby (Aug 18, 2011)

I would love to have an Amish swift but my umbrella swift works just fine and I can't justify needing a second one. My umbrella swift attaches nicely to both the edge of my desk and the granite counter top in my kitchen, either of which holds it very stable.


----------



## Featherstitcher (Apr 9, 2011)

Marny CA said:


> ThaisFindsafeather said:
> 
> 
> > I use a Nostepinne... It works wonderfully.
> ...


That swift looks really nice for the price- great deal. Thanks.


----------



## knittingknurse (Oct 29, 2011)

I purchased one like this on Etsy from WoodstockCrafts-I love it. He made one for his wife, so I figured it would work for me, too. Mr. Dawson also sent me a note about the wood he used. He used oak from the bleachers from Bloomington Illinois High School stadium, which was built in 1910. For me, that just ads to the COOL factor, something a little special and not mass produced. It cost $31.95. Use it all the time.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

I have a yarn winder like yous Amy but its metal and very old .I dont know how I would have managed with out it.Years ago all yarn was sold in hanks.I have put it away and forgotten where.


----------



## cd4player (Jul 29, 2011)

My daughter got me the same one for Christmas last year, and I love it! More and more of the yarn I buy is in hanks, and the swift makes it much easier to wind into cakes. (I use a winder too, which makes the little cakes.)

As I get more into spinning my own yarn, the swift is even handier! Now all I need is a niddy-noddy to wind my hand-spun into hanks - been using the backs of two chairs side-by-side. I saw an adjustable niddy-noddy somewhere ...


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

jemima said:


> I have a yarn winder like yous Amy but its metal and very old .I dont know how I would have managed with out it.Years ago all yarn was sold in hanks.I have put it away and forgotten where.


Knit Picks has one for $20 that is manual. Is wonderful the girls at one of my knitting groups asked me to bring it to the next meeting so they can all wind up their yarn.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I really like that! Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Maria L (Apr 24, 2011)

I've had one for several years and use it often. It works like a charm!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Amy,
Does it come apart for storing?? My daughter came down from Chicago this weekend and brought her umbrella yarn swift and showed me how much I need one. I like yours, just wanting to know if it stores easily without taking up a ton 'o space.

Thanks


----------



## Maria L (Apr 24, 2011)

Mine stores in a box about 1" thick x 3" wide x 20 or so inches long. Hardy takes up any space. You'll love it.


----------



## skrobert (Sep 1, 2011)

I love mine, been using it for about 3 months and wonder how I did without it, lol...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Yay!! I'm getting a yarn swift! Yay! Thanks for the info.


----------



## avidreadrr (Mar 19, 2012)

i have had one just like that one for years and wonder how I ever got along without it!


----------



## hobbydiva (Jan 31, 2011)

News alert, just went on Mimi's Etsy site and she no longer has them listed (I did a search. Hopefully she'll have them soon! This is beautiful!


----------



## Brussels (Dec 29, 2012)

Have never seen one until now. My Mother always put two dining room chairs back to back and one of her 5 children walked around and would the yarn. Was time spent with Mom


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

I looked at her Esty site and couldn't find it. Does she have a regular web site and could you please post the addy. Thanks


----------



## cauldronfire (Mar 21, 2011)

I have an umbrella swift and I use a tv tray to attach it to. works well until I whip up too much wind and send things sailing around the room. I have to learn to slow down on the spinning wheel also.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Neat! Simple and doesn't take up much room. My kind of equipment.


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

I have this style and it IS easy to use. Storage isn't a problem, either. 

Happy winding!

Elle


----------



## Maria L (Apr 24, 2011)

Look at Lion Brand site. I got mine there.


----------



## Maria L (Apr 24, 2011)

Check out Lion Brand site. I got mine there.


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

That is great...I use my DH arms to roll my hank in a ball...ah well.


----------



## ebbtide2011 (Dec 14, 2011)

I also just purchased one and I love it. So simple and easy to set up. I have a ball winder (less than $30) and between the two of them it only takes minutes to wind a huge skein of yarn or to frog an entire back of a sweater. Yea for us!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I first saw one of these in the UP of Michigan at a shop. After being reminded of them here, although I have an umbrella swift, I will be ordering one of these for the RV! I'll make a storage bag for it, and it will store in the closet very nicely. I have a ball winder also, which always goes with us when we go for more than a week.


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

I got an umbrella swift for Christmas. It is what I asked for, but didn't do any research for other kinds. I haven't used it yet and now I am nervous about what I can use to attach it to. I will have to look at the directions closely. Maybe I will need to send it back and get the amish kind. Are they expensive?


----------



## mmccamant (Jul 17, 2011)

I have this one, from TheOregonWoodWorker.Net or yarnswifts.com. It's handmade from wood, and I use the plastic KnitPicks winder. Mine doesn't have pads on the feet, but it sits on a piece of rug backing to keep it from scratching the dining room table, where I use it. I hold the winder in my hand because I don't want to clamp it on that table. I like the idea of using an ironing board for clamping things. I'll have to try that.


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

This changes my mind about buying a swift. You are absolutely right-simple, beautiful and functional, for a good price. I think I will take the plunge. Thank you, Amy.


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

Amy have you tried sock yarn on the swift? Just wondering if it would take the stretch out of the yarn. You are a great source of useful information. Also, clearly stated. Thank you!!!! Hopes for a happy and healthful new year. tootsie001


----------



## StitchingFool (Jan 31, 2011)

I have this one also and love it. It just happened to be on sale at JoAnns when I got it but not much less expensive than yours.

As for leaving things in your basket, I have sites that send me reminders -- I know they just want my money, but it cracks me up. Besides I get a second chance to decide.

Hope all of you had a wonderful Christmas and that your New Year will be happy, joyous and free.

Sandi


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

I love the story behind yours. Vey=ry cool to recycle the bleachers! I think I will have to look up Mr. Dawson. Thanks!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Tootsie, the swift will not stretch out the sock yarn at all. I wind sock yarn all the time from my umbrella swift, and have used sock yarn wound from the Amish style swift with no problems.


----------



## Spiralspirit (Nov 15, 2012)

It's lovely Amy. Sold hardwood is so nice. Looks like the pieces may all come apart for shipping or storage too?


----------



## dollyoved (Mar 23, 2011)

ThaisFindsafeather said:


> I use a Nostepinne... It works wonderfully.


Could you explain how to use a Nostipinne and where to buy one?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I hadn't heard of any of these things, so I googled umbrella swift. Oh, my goodness! I could never get that to work. I'm sure it's great, but it looks very complicated with angles everywhere! 

Cakes said they sell yarn mostly in balls where she lives. I sure wish they did that here. I wonder why they don't. Anybody know?


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Very nice. Congrats Amy!


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

Just bought the same item at a local yarn shop about a month ago and would not be without it. I also was hesitant to buy the umbrella style because they are hard to store. You will love it.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

hobbydiva said:


> News alert, just went on Mimi's Etsy site and she no longer has them listed (I did a search. Hopefully she'll have them soon! This is beautiful!


try e-bay.L-M


----------



## grammaneice (Mar 7, 2011)

MY husband and I made one almost the same for me, and I agree works very well.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Mimi's Needle Basket also has an online shop where the ChiaoGoo Amish swift can be purchased.

http://shop.mimisneedlebasket.com/

Happy Knitting!

Amy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonbf3, the umbrella swifts are not hard to use. There is a screw knob at the bottom of mine that you loosen so the swift collapses. You place the yarn over it, slide it up to open it, tighten the screw knob again, and start winding your yarn off of it. When you are finished, loosen the screw knob again to collapse it. I keep mine clamped to an old side table in a spare room.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I ordered mine off the Yarn Market this morning. $42. I googled Amish Yarn Swifts. The one on Yarn Market is the ChiaoGoo.


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks for the info Amy, i've been waiting around for one that seems half way decent for its price.. Some of them just price themselves off the choices! Your knitting always looks so pretty is that a shawl I the making?


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Amy-That is a nice swift. I believe Jimmy Beans Wool and Paradise Fiber also sell that type. I have an umbrella swift that doesn't clamp to the table. It has a wooden base and sits on the tabletop. Works wonderfully well. Denise


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

What do you put the hank on to wind it onto the nostepinnes?


----------



## knittingknurse (Oct 29, 2011)

elcue said:


> I love the story behind yours. Vey=ry cool to recycle the bleachers! I think I will have to look up Mr. Dawson. Thanks!


Yes I love mine-reading some of the other comments, I can tell you these things about it-it has padded feet and arrived in a very strong cardboard tube you can store it in. I use it a lot.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lainey, that is what the swift is for. You place the hank on the swift, then wind it onto the ball winder.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I have hesitated buying an umbrella swift because I don't have the right type of table to attach it to, they seem like more trouble than function and I just don't think I would bother to use one.
> 
> I normally put the unwound skien over my two knees and wind away. Glamorous, I know.... that's how I roll.
> 
> ...


enjoy your new swift


----------



## Joodles (Mar 27, 2012)

That looks great - but i still use my feet!! The hank goes over my feet and i sit on the floor or the bed (rather more comfy) and wind away. Feet are free too -


----------



## cheecat (Dec 30, 2011)

I have a vintage one just like this and I love it


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I have hesitated buying an umbrella swift because I don't have the right type of table to attach it to, they seem like more trouble than function and I just don't think I would bother to use one.
> 
> I normally put the unwound skien over my two knees and wind away. Glamorous, I know.... that's how I roll.
> 
> ...


I have one on my 'wish list'. Glad to see you are giving it a good review.


----------



## knittingaddict (Mar 20, 2012)

Amy, love the Amish swift. Looks like it could come apart for travel. I have one of those umbrella swifts and I love it. Fortunately I have a small table that it clamps on to and a ball winder.


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

I just simply love that!


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

Yes I know ,ive been lookink for a swift i was talking to the girl who said she winds on the nostepinne..I thought she was winding from the hank onto the nostepinnes


----------



## bldgmom (Sep 2, 2011)

I bought a similar one at a fiber fair and I love mine, too. Last Christmas, my son gave me a Knit Picks ball winder to use with it. Love making yarn cakes! It's almost as much fun as knitting.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

bldgmom said:


> I bought a similar one at a fiber fair and I love mine, too. Last Christmas, my son gave me a Knit Picks ball winder to use with it. Love making yarn cakes! It's almost as much fun as knitting.


I agree. I also have the knitpicks winder and look forward to running out of yarn so that I can take a break and wind. I also have a nostepinne (spelling?) and will use that as well if I am in the mood to wind by hand. Either way, the swift will make a nice substitute for my knees or my husband's arms should he be out of town or unwilling! :thumbup: Plus, I just love new toys! Uh, tools! LOL


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

nuthouse said:


> I have inherited two homemade metal swifts. One from my Mum & one from my mother-in-law. My grandpa & father-in-law were very 'handy' and constructed them with materials at hand. One is a little light-weight for the large skeins I get and the other is made of heavier metal that looks just like Amy's wooden one. Both would have been made over 60 years ago.
> I usually wind from the skein into one BIG ball of wool. I don't like weaving in more ends than I have to!!


Off subject, but... what the heck is that cute little thing in your avatar?


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

I hope you enjoy your swift as well as I like mine. I bought one on eBay for just a little less, including shipping, and love mine too. It turns smoothly and I just love it. It will fold flat so I can store it easlily. I didn't like the idea of a large umbrella but was concerned about the yarn staying or fitting on the swift, but it isn't a problem at all. It really makes a difference if you buy hanks of yarn. A ball winder is another nice thing to get along with the swift, and also relatively inexpensive on eBay.


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

dollyoved said:


> ThaisFindsafeather said:
> 
> 
> > I use a Nostepinne... It works wonderfully.
> ...


They are ball winders. Just wrap your yarn around them. You can get them on etsy or use a wooden spoon handle or thick wooden dowel. I don't use a swift as I just lay out the hank and pull/wrap the yarn with the Nostepinne.


----------



## bldgmom (Sep 2, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> bldgmom said:
> 
> 
> > I bought a similar one at a fiber fair and I love mine, too. Last Christmas, my son gave me a Knit Picks ball winder to use with it. Love making yarn cakes! It's almost as much fun as knitting.
> ...


I know what you mean :-D I have two sons who were willing to help me wind wool, but I don't think it broke the heart of either one when I finally got the proper tools!


----------



## ajay (Mar 8, 2011)

I bought this on sale from Joanns, I think I paid about $27 I really like it. It is easy to store, just pull out the pegs and it stores flat. I think I paid about $27 for it, which was a great price. I would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## radar (Dec 6, 2011)

I have one like that and love it. I only paid 20.00 for it on e.bay. That was last year so I don't remember the seller's name.


----------



## rtmay820 (Nov 13, 2012)

I just got one too! Isnt it wonderful? I have already used it to frog a project that I want to re-knit smaller. Made it soooo easy! My ball winder should arrive tomorrow, I'll spend my New Years Eve happily winding all my waiting hanks!


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

cakes said:


> how interesting! almost all yarn here is in either balls. perfectly round or round in diameter and longer in length IYKWIM.whe I wasa child t was in skeins and eithe dad or i had to stand with outstretched arms while Mum wound.


That brings back memories, my sister and I had to take in turns to hold our arms out for Mum!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Wonderful, just love it.


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm not a blond but I sure have my blond moments... The older I get the more of them I have. Love the apparatus but not the price.


----------



## Jcaywood (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for sharing Amy.


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

After your recommendation and looking at other swifts, I decided to go with the Amish swift. I can't wait to get it. It will be difficult to wait until I need my skeins wound into balls.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Around here we can only buy balls of yarn. If I was home when Grandma wanted to wind a skein I would hold my arms out for her, but mostly she used the back of a wooden chair.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

kiwiannie said:


> What a wonderful invention,i use the back of a chair. :thumbup: :thumbup:


This is how I do it also- in general I enjoy it too. It is a little exercise and it takes me only about 15 minutes to do up a hank. However if I was going to buy one this looks like exactly what I would get. It is a beautiful piece also. Does it disassemble for storage?


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes, I agree too. My husband made me a swift of this same design and it is just what I needed. Simple and functional.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Grandma Laurie said:


> My husband made one for me for Christmas that looks just like yours. I can't wait to use it!


Oooh, a husband with woodworking skills. A woodworking friend looked at that Amish Swift and declared the price was "just about right." 
I would only use one one in a purple moon......but anything yarn or sewing or quilting and my weak spot shows right up. Enjoy! Joan 8060


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Grandma Laurie said:


> My husband made one for me for Christmas that looks just like yours. I can't wait to use it!


Oooh, a husband with woodworking skills. A woodworking friend looked at that Amish Swift and declared the price was "just about right." 
I would only use one one in a purple moon......but anything yarn or sewing or quilting and my weak spot shows right up. Enjoy! Joan 8060


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

I have the same one and love it. It packs down small when not in use, too. I also bought a yarn winder at the same time but interestingly enough I prefer to wind center pull balls by hand. The yarn swift makes this easy work.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Grandma Laurie said:


> My husband made one for me for Christmas that looks just like yours. I can't wait to use it!


How awesome is that!

Thank you so much for sharing this swift with us! I've been thinking to get one of those, but wasn't sure which one would be the best to get. Now I know. Thank you again and Happy New Year!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you so much for describing a yarn swift and how easy it is to use. I do have a question if someone could answer. Do you put the hank on the yarn swift and then attach to the ball winder to make a "cake" or ball of yarn to knit from? Thank you in advance.


----------



## mmccamant (Jul 17, 2011)

Revan said:


> Thank you so much for describing a yarn swift and how easy it is to use. I do have a question if someone could answer. Do you put the hank on the yarn swift and then attach to the ball winder to make a "cake" or ball of yarn to knit from? Thank you in advance.


Yes. Exactly.


----------



## catlover1960 (May 18, 2012)

Grandma Laurie said:


> My husband made one for me for Christmas that looks just like yours. I can't wait to use it!


My husband also made me one of these. I found the directions on the internet and showed them to him and asked if he would make me one. When he said yes, I printed the instructions. We then went to the hardware store to buy supplies and chose some really nice wood and my hubby went to his shop and made it for me. It really works nicely and is easily stored under the bed in the spare room.


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

I have a simple one like this also, but without the grips that make yours more functional. Mine was homemade by a wood worker, was @$25 some years ago and ordered over the internet-just so knitters know expensive swifts aren't the only answer. Mine comes apart which makes no problem for storage in my knitting closet.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

What a lovely solution! My last yarn winder was a door knob - not too good...


----------



## Clown Around (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes!! You have the yarn swift I prefer .. I am currently borrowing one from a friend.

If you don't have the right table try pulling a drawer out of a bedside table ... it works great .. or and end table ... all depends on your furniture ... I have been using my printer table to attach my ball winder.

Nancy


----------



## LYTHAMSTANNES (Feb 8, 2011)

I just bought one, based on your note. I had one from knitpicks and the wood was so rough the wool snagged all the time. So I went back to the chair method. My husband thought I could use a hose holder. But I am excited about this. I knit several projects a month and have been missing the ease of a swift. Thank you for posting this info.


----------



## celrobic (May 9, 2012)

I bought an umbrea swift and recently used it for the first time. With it and my ball winder, I wound 8 balls of yarn in no time flat with absolutely no tangles!!


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank you for the inspiration. I got some Christmas money and have lots of hanks of yarn so I found one out of oak on Ebay for $26.50 plus $9.70 shipping. The man makes them himself with a furniture finish. It closes up into a stick so will fit in my drawer nicely for storage. I like the square base, oak is heavy so should stay put.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

auntycarol said:


> cakes said:
> 
> 
> > how interesting! almost all yarn here is in either balls. perfectly round or round in diameter and longer in length IYKWIM.whe I wasa child t was in skeins and eithe dad or i had to stand with outstretched arms while Mum wound.
> ...


We did too. If Mom was making a sweater for one of us, we had to help her ball ALL the yarn for it. Makes my arms ache just remembering it. lol


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Linda6885 said:


> Yes, I agree too. My husband made me a swift of this same design and it is just what I needed. Simple and functional.


Does he make & sell them? I would be very interested in buying one.


----------



## Elation (Dec 28, 2012)

The nice thing about umbrella swifts is, that they can be put anywhere. If you got one the Japanese ones that are metal and plastic, they are practically indestructible. They can be shoved in the outside pocket of a bag or suitcase, played with by a toddler and seem to survive anything.

Additionally, you can mount them vertically, horizontally, or at an angle as per your needs for winding, tension, and mount them on a bookcase or even a chocked door. They also don't create inordinate tension/drag when winding like wooden swifts can, which often requires rewinding once or twice more so your yarn isn't so stretched that it affects gauge after your knitting is washed (hard softball core-like balls aren't ideal).

I have all three, but tend to get out my Japanese plastic and metal ones, as they seem so fast, easy, tension well and adapt to any and all situations.

Elation


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I just about always use the back of a chair. Works really well for me for hand winding the yarn into a ball.


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

paljoey46 said:


> I have one like this and I love it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Therese Ware (Mar 29, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I have hesitated buying an umbrella swift because I don't have the right type of table to attach it to, they seem like more trouble than function and I just don't think I would bother to use one.
> 
> I normally put the unwound skien over my two knees and wind away. Glamorous, I know.... that's how I roll.
> 
> ...


I just sent for the same one. I'm glad to hear it works. Therese :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## kwgold (Mar 11, 2011)

I have a couple of these - they are great! Easy to store and no parts, really, to break or get snagged on one another. I haven't found a winder that works on any of my tables, so I wind by hand but the swift beats hanging the hank over the back of a chair!


----------



## doctorann (Nov 29, 2012)

I have an umbrella swift, and no proper table for it, so i turn a chair on it's side, and clamp the swift to a leg! and the winder just goes on another leg or the back! Works for me!


----------



## bretsfp (Apr 14, 2012)

Thats just what I need! does it break down to store?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes, they do. I have a few hanks waiting to be wound, and they will wait till mine comes. I ordered it yesterday.


----------



## SharonT (Apr 4, 2012)

My wonderful daughter bought this for me for my birthday last year, and I love it! I never thought of knitting right from it ! Great idea Amyknits!


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

just got mine the other day and love it!!!!! rewound all my yarn into cakes...and love that just sits on top of a table....best purchase I have made..


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I have a yarn swift but it is nothing like this. It is so practical.


----------



## jeannewmie (Aug 12, 2011)

Just had mine out yesterday. This stores easily, too! I've really enjoyed seeing your work - thanks for sharing.


----------



## Scoot915 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for this post.

I also have hesitated to buy a swift, mostly because of the price. Usually put my hank around the back of a chair and wind away. Figure I have gotten along this far without one and most of the yarn I use is in a skein so fairly easy to wind.
I had saw this type of swift and thought it was perfect for my needs but still hesitated.
A few weeks ago the hank I was winding got tangled and somehow fell off the back of the chair before I could catch it.
What a mess. Spent hours and hours trying to untangle. Kept thinking it would have been worth paying triple for a swift!
Have a birthday coming up...guess what I am getting lol


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

I think the Amish swift is the prototype for the Tinkertoy swift, which is what I have been using for a couple of years. I'd love an Amish swift, but it's a little pricey and my grandson loves constructing the T-toy swift when I need it.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

smontero237 said:


> I really want an Amish swift but my sister gave me an umbrella swift for Christmas. She lives next door so I have to keep it, besides I have no idea where she got it and she was so proud to get me something I wanted. I do like it, but I just have a TV tray to attach it to. I haven't used it yet but I am hoping for the best.


Have her come over and hold it for you! LOL


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Ann Heistad said:


> That is an attractive swift. I like the simplicity of it. Now if only they would make yarn winders in wood I'd be happy. Nice purchase.


They do, but they're very expensive. Look at these at Carolina Homespun:
http://carolinahomespun.com/miva/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=CH&Category_Code=BW


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

mmccamant said:


> I have this one, from TheOregonWoodWorker.Net or yarnswifts.com. It's handmade from wood, and I use the plastic KnitPicks winder. Mine doesn't have pads on the feet, but it sits on a piece of rug backing to keep it from scratching the dining room table, where I use it. I hold the winder in my hand because I don't want to clamp it on that table. I like the idea of using an ironing board for clamping things. I'll have to try that.


I set my Tinkertoy swift on one end of the ironing board, attach my KnitPicks ball winder to the other, and twirl away. Then I put my yarn cake on a CD spindle and it doesn't roll around since I prefer to knit from the outside of the cake. I don't have a hole in the cover so I can't keep it on when I'm using it, but I put it on when I'm not knitting. I have a little basket that it sits in nicely.


----------



## amg10241 (Feb 16, 2012)

Catlover1960 & Grandma Laurie
One of you said that you found the instructions on the internet could you direct me where pls? My husband is a finished carpenter and I really need him to make me one of these..
Thanks so much


----------



## amg10241 (Feb 16, 2012)

That is a clever idea i love it!!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

mzmom1 said:


> mmccamant said:
> 
> 
> > I have this one, from TheOregonWoodWorker.Net or yarnswifts.com. It's handmade from wood, and I use the plastic KnitPicks winder. Mine doesn't have pads on the feet, but it sits on a piece of rug backing to keep it from scratching the dining room table, where I use it. I hold the winder in my hand because I don't want to clamp it on that table. I like the idea of using an ironing board for clamping things. I'll have to try that.
> ...


What a fantastic idea to hold the yarn cake! I bet it will work from an inside pull cake as well. I am going to try it. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

mzmom1 I also recycle CD holders by using them to display tea cosies at markets instead of having to use teapots which are bulky to transport. The tea cosies slip inside the covers when not displayed to keep them clean.


----------



## jazzabel (Nov 13, 2012)

Cakes said they sell yarn mostly in balls where she lives. I sure wish they did that here. I wonder why they don't. Anybody know?[/quote]

I live in Atlanta and most of the yarn shops will wind yarn into cakes for you if you purchased it there and they aren't too busy with other customers. If they refuse, as the owner if she/he would make an exception.

The big box stores won't - they are "customer no service" to quote Clark Howard.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

amg10241 said:


> Catlover1960 & Grandma Laurie
> One of you said that you found the instructions on the internet could you direct me where pls? My husband is a finished carpenter and I really need him to make me one of these..
> Thanks so much


It wasn't me. My husband looked at my friend's swift and went into his shop and with leftover pieces of wood scraps made my swift. He's quite the jewel. I had no idea he was working on it. It was suppose to be one of those someday projects. I love it when he surprises me.


----------



## doctorann (Nov 29, 2012)

I need to borrow your grandson!!!!!!!



mzmom1 said:


> I think the Amish swift is the prototype for the Tinkertoy swift, which is what I have been using for a couple of years. I'd love an Amish swift, but it's a little pricey and my grandson loves constructing the T-toy swift when I need it.


----------



## doctorann (Nov 29, 2012)

I need to borrow your grandson!!!!!!!



mzmom1 said:


> I think the Amish swift is the prototype for the Tinkertoy swift, which is what I have been using for a couple of years. I'd love an Amish swift, but it's a little pricey and my grandson loves constructing the T-toy swift when I need it.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

That does look great and doesn't look lie it takes up alot of room


AmyKnits said:


> I have hesitated buying an umbrella swift because I don't have the right type of table to attach it to, they seem like more trouble than function and I just don't think I would bother to use one.
> 
> I normally put the unwound skien over my two knees and wind away. Glamorous, I know.... that's how I roll.
> 
> ...


----------



## catlover1960 (May 18, 2012)

amg10241 said:


> Catlover1960 & Grandma Laurie
> One of you said that you found the instructions on the internet could you direct me where pls? My husband is a finished carpenter and I really need him to make me one of these..
> Thanks so much


This is the place were I got the directions.

http://www.craftydiversions.com/patterns/homemade_yarn_swift.htm


----------



## amg10241 (Feb 16, 2012)

thank you so much


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Can you use a ball winder with yarn straight from a skein?


----------



## ltyler65 (Aug 14, 2012)

GREAT idea. Guess what I'll be using for a yarn bowl. Tired of trying to keep my cats out of my yarn


mzmom1 said:


> mmccamant said:
> 
> 
> > I have this one, from TheOregonWoodWorker.Net or yarnswifts.com. It's handmade from wood, and I use the plastic KnitPicks winder. Mine doesn't have pads on the feet, but it sits on a piece of rug backing to keep it from scratching the dining room table, where I use it. I hold the winder in my hand because I don't want to clamp it on that table. I like the idea of using an ironing board for clamping things. I'll have to try that.
> ...


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

yes, you can wind up from a skein if it has a center pull...do it all the time as I like the cakes with the center pull. Makes nice for storage of your stash in equal sizes.....did another skein like that last night...love my new toy.


----------



## hampshirerose (Dec 31, 2012)

Over here in the UK most yarns are purchased in balls.
I almost wish it wasn't just so I could have one of these it is beautiful and looks very well made.
What a great idea!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Got mine the other day. Love it, love it, love it! It works great with my Boye electric winder. I just sit and watch it spin!!


----------



## amg10241 (Feb 16, 2012)

My wonderful husband is making me one today!! So happy now I need to order the winder that attatches to a table or i can hold it in my hand.. I feel blessed


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

amg10241 said:


> My wonderful husband is making me one today!! So happy now I need to order the winder that attatches to a table or i can hold it in my hand.. I feel blessed


You are very lucky... a handmade knitting tool! Wonderful! You will love it.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

amg10241 said:


> My wonderful husband is making me one today!! So happy now I need to order the winder that attatches to a table or i can hold it in my hand.. I feel blessed


You are very lucky... a handmade knitting tool! Wonderful! You will love it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

smontero237 said:


> I really want an Amish swift but my sister gave me an umbrella swift for Christmas. She lives next door so I have to keep it, besides I have no idea where she got it and she was so proud to get me something I wanted. I do like it, but I just have a TV tray to attach it to. I haven't used it yet but I am hoping for the best.


I fasten mine (yarn swift) to a 2 x 8 board about 3 or 4 ft long. I have the yarn winder mounted to the other end of the board. When I need it, I just move it to the table and move it to the craft room when done. I will take a photo later and show you. I like the umbrella swift better than the Amish one, personally. 
Gloria


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

So if I am correct I can place my yarn directly from my swift onto my ball winder?


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

marimom said:


> So if I am correct I can place my yarn directly from my swift onto my ball winder?


Yes.


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

my grandkids were over this weekend, and they loved helping me rewind balls of yarn in to cakes........they kept taking turns ....


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Ann Heistad said:


> That is an attractive swift. I like the simplicity of it. Now if only they would make yarn winders in wood I'd be happy. Nice purchase.


There are wood yarn/ball winders - but expensive.


----------



## Red Robin (Mar 4, 2013)

I found the Amish winder and ordered it today for $ 31.94
and $3.00 shipping on Overstock. I clicked on the sight
that was given & it came right up!
A big thank you to the knitter that had her icture of it for us. :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I, personally wind the yarn into a "cake" with a skein winder. You could also wind it into a ball if you want. The purpose is to HOLD the hank of yarn while it is being wound any way you like.
> 
> I have rarely seen yarn for sale in a ball. Most is sold in a hank or skein. You CAN use the yarn directly from a skein, but a hank MUST be rewound. Hope this makes sense!


Thanks for this question and answer. I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## gopher (Mar 28, 2013)

I have gone through all of the pages for this particular topic and haven't found what I am looking for.

Does anyone remember seeing a flashlight (minus it's inners and switch) being used to wind yarn on? I believe it was on KP within the last two weeks. Had meant to copy idea but got side tracked so am hoping that one of your KPs can tell me where to find the instructions or at least the picture so I can copy from that post.

Thanks!


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

glacy1 said:


> I fasten mine (yarn swift) to a 2 x 8 board about 3 or 4 ft long. I have the yarn winder mounted to the other end of the board. When I need it, I just move it to the table and move it to the craft room when done. I will take a photo later and show you. I like the umbrella swift better than the Amish one, personally.
> Gloria


Going to try to upload this photo from my phone. We'll see if it works.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gopher, look for nostipin, tho I'm not sure I spelled it correctly. Or flash light use as nostepin.


----------



## gopher (Mar 28, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Gopher, look for nostipin, tho I'm not sure I spelled it correctly. Or flash light use as nostepin.


Thanks so much. I will be doing a search when I have more time. Really appreciate your help!


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks glacy 1,I lime the idea of mounting the yarn swift and ball winder .


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

PauletteB. said:


> Thanks glacy 1,I lime the idea of mounting the yarn swift and ball winder .


When I am not using it, it's super easy to just pick up the 'apparatus' and put it in the spare/craft room, or even just behind the table.. (depends on how much you use yours)


----------



## amg10241 (Feb 16, 2012)

glacy1 can ask where did you get your yarn winder?, I got mine from knit picks it's kind of weak.


----------



## CharlotteY73 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------

